#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-09
<auska> ei!
<auska> algu em pot ajudar amb error que tinc amb una funcio en c++?
<auska> el codi és: http://pastebin.com/PPRrPxMS
<auska> també hi ha l'error del compilador
<RainCT> auska: it != cua.end()
<RainCT> i en lloc de (*it).foo pots fer it->foo
<Alumne> hola
<Alumne> hi ha algu?ç
<Alumne> ¡viva españa!
<mailserver> hola bona tarda
<mailserver> hi ha algu?
<mailserver> hola bona tarda hi ha algu?
<tsdgeos> bona tarda
<mailserver> Dispensi tinc un dubte
<tsdgeos> doncs pregunti'l :-)
<mailserver> Tinc que montar un servidor de correu en un ubuntu server i he instal·lat el servidor solament em falta com configurar en mode texte, gracies
<tsdgeos> google is your friend :-)
<mailserver> Ja, però he estat buscant i no he trovat res d'aquest tema.
<tsdgeos> suposo q entens q la pregunta que has fest és irresponible
<tsdgeos> per amplia i vaga
<mailserver> Eing!?
<mailserver> no t'entenc
<mailserver> em pots ajudar sius plau si es que entens d'aquest tema clar HEHEHEHEHEHEHE
<tsdgeos> no, ja t'he dit que no et puc ajudar
<tsdgeos> estas preguntant algo similar com "no se escriure, m'ajudes?"
<mailserver> no es el mateix home! E
<RainCT> tsdgeos: :D
<mailserver> Es molt diferent la meva pregunta es de montar un servidor de correu en ubuntu server no per aprendre escriure home
<RainCT> mailserver: Aquí ho explica: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<RainCT> * https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<mailserver> pot ser en espanyol?
<mailserver> ah i gracies per tot RainCT
<mailserver> Gracies per tot he sapigut com configurar un servidor ubuntu de correu
<mailserver> hi ha algu? es qe sy marigned
<RainCT> mailserver: De res. No conec cap guia però aquí sembla que en surten varies: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=servidor+ubuntu+postfix
<mailserver> Com has fet això! Oh... es impresionant
<mailserver> Ja he trovat més o menys la informació que estava cercant. Gràcies per l'ajuda. Adéu!
<mailserver> a
<skumpt> hola!!?!?!
<tsdgeos> bona nit
<skumpt> bona nit!
<skumpt> he entrat al chat pq tinc un petit problema i per veure si algú sap com ajudar-me..
<skumpt> jo tinc un HP dv2000, i com la majoria d'HP a sobre el teclat hi ha uns botons per regular el volum del so, i tb per posar mute
<skumpt> la qüestió és que d'un dia per l'altre aquests botons m'han deixat de funcinar
<skumpt> algú sap com arreglar-ho??
<skumpt> obro un fil al forum, millor??
<tsdgeos> povaserquesi
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!! :D
<skumpt> ok
<skumpt> mercii!!!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-10
<friburg> Hola, soc nou en el tema i no tinc gaire expierencia amb temes de xat.
<friburg> Estic intentant instalar-me el Ubuntu 10.3 (?) al portàtil i tinc un problema d'instal·lació
<friburg> El meu portàtil es un HP Compaq 6720s que roda sota Vista i el missatge que surt es: No s'ha definit el sistema de fitxers arrel. Que he de fer? Siusplau una ajudeta.
<friburg> Mentre, us farè una mica de curriculum: Vinc del mon de l'electrònica, he programat en assembler (8081, 8086 i 6809), C, Basic i darrerament en Visual Basic. Tinc 68 anys, estic jubilat i visc a Cardedeu
<mdepalol> bones a tothom
<friburg> Ara que tinc temps per dedicar-m'hi, m'agradaria colaborar amb traducció i si el meu nivell ho suporta amb programació. No cal dir que m'agradaria coneixer als integrants d'Ubuntu.cat
<jordisayol> bones
<jordisayol> vosaltres que feu servir en els vostres scripts? curl o wget?
<auska> algu em pot ajudar amb aquest codi? http://pastebin.com/jv4vgLCG hi ha les 2 funcions amb l'error + el missatge del compilador
<auska> merci ;)
<fabri> Buenas tardes.
<fabri> *for ever alone*
<auska> bones fabri ;)
<fabri> tengo una pregunta sobre postfix sabes algo de eso?
<auska> nops!
<fabri> ah muchas gracias buscaré por san google
<DPini1> Hola Ubuntaires!! :D
#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-11
<mdepalol> bones a tots
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires
<Guest5408> hola a tots
<tsdgeos> hola
<Guest5408> algu sap con instalar gst# en ubuntu?
<pespin> Guest5408, gstreamer?
<Guest5408> si es per a utilitzar gstreamer desde c#
<Guest5408> yo compilo gst#
<Guest5408> pero en una part de la compilacio
<Guest5408> hem diu que fate el paquet gstreamer amb els pluguins
<Guest5408> he baixat les fonts de gstreamer i les e compilat
<Guest5408> pero segueix igual
<Guest5408> es pot instalar gstreamer desde el repo?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-08
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, algú?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> m'agradaria contribuir en la traducció de l'ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fa dies vaig fer la petició però no m'accepten
<Gosset_Inofensiu> té a veure que amagant la meva id real no m'acceptin?
<jordisayol> has parlat directament amb en David Planella? en aquest mateix xat?
<jordisayol> té el sobrenom «dpm»
<jordisayol> ara no hi és, però hi entra tots els dies en horari laboral
<tsdgeos> ara es horari laboral
<tsdgeos> dpm està a San Francisco al UDS
<tsdgeos> o sigui que encara que sigui el seu horari laboral no està connectat
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eps perdó
<Gosset_Inofensiu> doncs no, no hi he parlat
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> veig que hi ha una llista de gent pendent d'aprovació, potser en David Planella ha estat molt ocupat aquests dies, pot ser?
<tsdgeos> probablement
<tsdgeos> hi ha molta gent per aqui
<tsdgeos> i mirar el correu no es facil
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de fet, no entenc gaire res, perquè a https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ca/+members veig que hi ha com un centenar de persones esperant l'aprovació de peticions fetes el 2005!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> corregiu-me sisplau si m'equivoco
<tsdgeos> sembla raro si
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-09
<novatu> hola
<novatu> algu pot ajudarme a configurar el meu ubuntu en catala?
<novatu> l'he instalat amb l'idioma catala pero el menu i moltes coses surten en angles
<novatu> he instalat UBUNTU 12.04 LTS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-10
<adrimaiden> Hola?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona tarda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> algú em pot ajudar amb un problema que tinc amb metacity
<Gosset_Inofensiu> voldria eliminar un efecte molt molest
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fer clic boto dret sobre una finestra minimitzada a un panel a gnome-classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/QQ
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://imgur.com/hABNy
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bona nit
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tinc un problemet, no sé què vaig tocar però abans tenia la interfície d'ubuntu en català i ara la tinc en valencià
<Gosset_Inofensiu> com ho puc arreglar?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-11
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, algú disponible?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tinc un problema, no sé si a algú més li pasa, i és que veig la interfície d'Ubuntu en valencià, no en català estàndard
<giorgiograppa> bona tarda :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-12
<Guillem_> Hola, Ubuntaires :-)
<Guillem_> Bona tarda
<Guillem_> Aqui Terrassa el cel esta carregat ve una tronada que s'ha format sobre la Mola de St lLorenç
<Guillem_> Ja plou ,-)
#ubuntu-cat 2013-05-09
<llea> hola!!
<llea> tinc problemes en el grub, algu pot ajudar-me
<llea> ??
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-04
<endinyat> hooola
<endinyat> q hi ha algú?  :)
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-06
<josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> hola hola
<rafael_carreras> #############################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> bé, dissabte tenim festa!!! :-)
<josepgallart> ole,ole!
<wagafo> Algun dia aconseguiré anar al Copèrnic 8-(
<rafael_carreras> encara estic editant el wiki
<rafael_carreras> els del copèrnic voldran les dades dels participants demà al vespre, com ho tindrem, wagafo?
<wagafo> Bé, cap problema, passa'm un correu i els envio
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, te'l passaré després
<wagafo> La graella ha quedat molt bé
<rafael_carreras> encara estic tocant coses al wiki, perdoneu que n dic gaire res
<rafael_carreras> sí que queda bé la graella :-)
<rafael_carreras> a veure, la festa comença a les 10:15 , a quina hora quedem allà?
<josepgallart> a les 9,00 h?
<josepgallart> o 9,30?
<rafael_carreras> sí, 9:30 em sembla bé
<wagafo> Estareu una mica curts per al suport als installs
<wagafo> Si almenys vingués el Giorgio Grappa, però no s'ha apuntat
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja m'ho penso, però es farà e que es pugui
<wagafo> S'ha apuntat el papapep, però no crec que se'n recordi gaire de l'Ubuntu...
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> encara ens fedoritzaria els clients :-)
<wagafo> Bé, potser a l'institut hi haurà algú que podrà donar una mà
<rafael_carreras> esperem, i sinó, entre tots, incloent-hi els client que volen instal·lar
<aniolgarcia> si ho necessiteu jo puc (intentar) ajudar amb el que calgui
<josepgallart> adjudicat Aniol, seguint la llei RG tas convertit en ajudant oficial ;)
<josepgallart> moltes gracies !
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: t'hi esperem a les 9:30 a la porta de l'institut
<rafael_carreras> que s'hi han de penjar pancartes i preparar coses diverses
<wagafo> Si algú pot convindria que fes algun USB de la 14.04, i algun de Lubuntu, que a vegades la gent ve amb ordinadors vells per reciclar
<aniolgarcia> de res! No se si podrè ser-hi tan aviat, ja que m'han de portar, però s'intentarà
<josepgallart> jo en portare
<rafael_carreras> bé josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> bé, no ho sé, hi ha alguna cosa més?
<josepgallart> teniu informacio de una xerrda que fan a barcelona sobre el telefon amb ubuntu
<wagafo> No, jo no
<josepgallart> http://www.meetup.com/Barcelona-Free-Software/events/221967219/
<josepgallart> contraprogramacio des de ubuntu?
<wagafo> Canonical, almenys ens podrien avisar, no?
<josepgallart> es molt lleig, jo vaig demanar que vinges algu i dingu podia
<rafael_carreras> vaja, el grup aquest el conec, però tampoc en sabia res
<wagafo> Li haurem de dir al Planella a veure...
<rafael_carreras> bé, contraprogramació tampoc no és, que és un altre dia
<wagafo> Ah, no he mirat la data, pensava que era el mateix dia pel que ha dit el josepgallart
<josepgallart> no es abans
<rafael_carreras> demà, de fet
<wagafo> Igualment es podrien coordinar amb nosaltres, no?
<rafael_carreras> suposo
<josepgallart> be jo nomes volia que o sabesiu
<wagafo> Ben fet, josepgallart
<rafael_carreras> però són una altra cosa, totes les presentacions que fan són en anglès
<rafael_carreras> i hi van molts desenvolupadors estrangers que viuen a bcn
<rafael_carreras> sí que estaria bé que avissessin, però vaja
<wagafo> D'acord, llavors no hi ha gaire sol·lapament
<rafael_carreras> bé, alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Res per la meva part, recorda't de passar-me l'adreça per enviar la info demà
<josepgallart> ens veiem a Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, bona nit
<aniolgarcia> Doncs fins dissabte! Bona nit!
<josepgallart> bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ########################################################################################
<rgiurgiu> Hola
<rgiurgiu> Ja s'ha acabat la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<rgiurgiu> Ups..
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-07
<mikohelper> hola
<mikohelper> bona tarda
<mikohelper> vull intalar ubuntu al meu ordinador
<mikohelper> però m'agradaria fer una partició de disc amb windows
<mikohelper> com es fa?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-05-10
<Uqseidu> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2018-05-11
<jordi_> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2018-05-13
<somtic> hola! bon dia
<somtic> ens veiem!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://twitter.com/revistavalors/status/1122954070271066117
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> He intentat cercar el programa per escoltar-lo i res, els d'ivoox també es dediquen a trencar l'internet, amb la connivència de ràdios públiques, pel que sembla.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-05-07
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> e ppogut escoltarlo des de cromium
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> i le descarregat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> http://mataroaudiovisual.alacarta.cat/valors-alca/capitol/valors_a_lalca_29042019
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo no he pogut des del mòbil. Ja l'rscoltaré, moltes gràcies.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé, he provat amb Firefox i també es pot. És la cosa del mòbil que em porta a l'ivoox que, per cert, està molt pitjor del que recordava.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Excel·lent el Josep com de costum a l'entrevista.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> moltes gracies 😊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Un exit les cerveses ubuntu, moltes gracies
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-04
<giorgiograppa> Bon dia des de l'UBports del vell BQ Aquaris 4.5. Ja recorde per què el vaig deixar d'utilitzar: la pantalla és massa petita i el teclat és una tortura.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> Bon dia des de l'UBports del vell BQ Aquaris 4.5. Ja recorde per …], XD … però és UBports
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo he tingut UBports al FP2 i també em va passar una cosa semblant... ara hi tinc /e/OS i el teclat se'm fa petit acostumat a mòbils més grans
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> per cert, tinc tots els mòbils amb /e/OS, fins i tot el d'ús habitual (el que podríem anomenar de producció) i estic molt content... havent fet el pas amb el mòbil habitual potser aviat torno a posar UBports al meu OPO
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> i encara una altra cosa, ara que ja s'ha publicat la versió definitiva d'ubuntu 20.04 he tornat a posar #debian al tàtil … :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [per cert, tinc tots els mòbils amb /e/OS, fins i tot el d'ús habitual (el que po …], Hauré d'investigar si el /eU
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [per cert, tinc tots els mòbils amb /e/OS, fins i tot el d'ús habitual (el que po …], Hauré d'investigar si el /e/OS és compatible amb els vells Samsung que tinc desocupats. En un d'ells vaig posar Cyanogen (crec), però no és compatible amb el ferro del WiFi i és com si fos un tros de fusta ☹️
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [i encara una altra cosa, ara que ja s'ha publicat la versió definitiva d'ubuntu …], T'agrada portar la contrària 😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ací tens el llistat de mòbils compatibles: … https://doc.e.foundation/devices/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [ací tens el llistat de mòbils compatibles: … https://doc.e.foundation/devices/], Gràcies! Me'l miraré!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [T'agrada portar la contrària 😂], una mica sí, la veritat, però en aquest cas és que m'agrada més debian que ubuntu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @SiscoGarcia [i encara una altra cosa, ara que ja s'ha publicat la versió definitiva d'ubuntu …], Ben fet :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> i havia instal·lat ubuntu per trastejar i veure com anava (realment bé, molt bé), però ara que ja ho he provat torne a debian
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @aniolm [Ben fet :P], ho sé, ho sé ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [ací tens el llistat de mòbils compatibles: … https://doc.e.foundation/devices/], Els Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 no estan en la llista, mala sort.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :(
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-06
<giorgiograppa> bona tarda!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Hola
<giorgiograppa> home, Vicent! com vas?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Bé, i tu?
<giorgiograppa> Bé, confinat... i engreixant-me de pur avorriment, ací tancat :-D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no crec que puga ser a temps de la reunió de hui, acostumem a sopar a aquelles hores, però feu i ja llegiré els logs... ens veiem el 16 ;)
<giorgiograppa> apunta: falta al Sisco. Li posarem un parte.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Sisco ⚫
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Uala, li ha posat un gomet negre!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :______________________________________
<giorgiograppa> «La taca negra»! Això era el que feia arribar John Long Silver als companys que volia «jubilar»...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ja que hi som, per altres vegades, podríem parlar de canviar l'hora de les reunions. Recordo que es va posar aquesta fa 17 anys perquè ens anava bé després de posar els nens al llit. Clar, aquests nens ja no s'han de posar al llit, i potser es podria avançar. D'endarrerir-la ni en parlem, que se suposa que algun dia serem europeus.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [ja que hi som, per altres vegades, podríem parlar de canviar l'hora de les reuni …], em sembla que serem jubilats abans que europeus, en qualsevol cas convindria avançar l'hora ;)
<giorgiograppa> a la meua edat, sense fills i amb horaris (de sopar, al menys) europeus, ho agrairia molt, sí.
<rcarreras> Molt bé, ho proposarem a la reunió, a veure si cola.
<giorgiograppa> Sense haver-ho posat en l'ordre del dia un mes abans? ai, mare, que anàrquics que ens estem tornant...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, ho farem fora de l'ordre del dia, no és gaire anàrquic, en realitat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
<giorgiograppa> iep!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> bon vespre
<giorgiograppa> bon, bon!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon vespre
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<wagafo> Bones!
<wagafo> Bona nit, aniolgarcia
<rcarreras> Avui hem de parlar dels últims detalls per la festa
<rcarreras> ara mateix no se m'acudeix cap detall, apart que el Paco encara no se'n surt amb la seva presentació
<rcarreras> però vaja, espero que li funcioni una webcam que té i que faci servir auriculars
<amarti> Hola hola
<wagafo> Hola²
<rcarreras> teniu algun últim detall per la festa?
<wagafo> No hi ha gaire gent anotada, però ho passarem bé, com sempre.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Com funcionara el dinar?
<amarti> Ara es fan les preguntes importants
<giorgiograppa> Estic molt disgustat, la convocatòria del cafè sempre l'havíem fet a les 9.00 per tindre de temps de posar verds als que arriben tard...
<giorgiograppa> què és això de fer les cafè a les 9.30? és gairebé l'hora de la migdiada!
<rcarreras> @josepgallart  doncs és una mica així, en teoria dinarem davant de les pantalles i xerrant tota l'estona, intentant imitar
<rcarreras> giorgiograppa: es tracta del segon cafè
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok ara o entenc
<giorgiograppa> ah, d'acord, @rcarrerras, això ja està millor.
<wagafo> Està encomanat el llliurament del dinar a cada lloc on este confinats?
<wagafo> este=estem
<rcarreras> no :-(
<wagafo> Intendència!
<giorgiograppa> Intendència!
<rcarreras> seria complicada aquesta intendència, oi? :-)
<giorgiograppa> Jo em sé d'u que estarà fent la paella durant alguna xerrada, probablement l'última; em plantaré la tablet en la taula de la cuina i au.
<rcarreras> jo encara no sé com ho faré
<rcarreras> ho hauré d'estudiar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @giorgiograppa [<giorgiograppa> Jo em sé d'u que estarà fent la paella durant alguna xerrada, pr …], Nosaltres es vindrem a confinar a casa teva
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> On esteu?
<giorgiograppa> vinga, @josepgallart, que la paella de marisc no m'ix malament del tot :-)
<amarti> Pots fer-ne per 10 i ens envies tuppers a tots :P
<wagafo> En quina fase estarem?
<giorgiograppa> @amarti fa mil anys que no faig paella per a tants! ara, el meu límit és quatre; i amb bona voluntat, eh?
<amarti> 2 per mi 2 per tu. Rodó.
<giorgiograppa> @amarti sí senyor, ben calculat.
<giorgiograppa> @cubells per la Costa Daurada :-)
<rcarreras> @wagafo repartits com estem, cadascú serà en una fase diferent, així que estarem desfasats.
<wagafo> El Cubells ens deu l'arròs
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> És reunió normal aleshores no?
<wagafo> Si a aquesta xerrameca se li pot dir normal, sí, @cubells
<giorgiograppa> @cubells Però, quan hem fet nosaltres alguna cosa normal?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Jeje
<rcarreras> jo no ho recordo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Creia que era vídeo trucada
<wagafo> Massa modern per a nosaltres, @cubells
<rcarreras> sí, nosaltres encara anem per irc
<giorgiograppa> A més, acabaríem abans, quin avorriment.
<wagafo> Parlem del canvi d'hora de la reunió?
<rcarreras> sí
<giorgiograppa> això, això!
<giorgiograppa> que ja tenim una edat i hem d'anar a dormir d'hora...
<rcarreras> com sabeu, quedem a les 22 per tradició antiga, però m'agradaria ser europeu i acabar la feina a una hora decent
<wagafo> I a més ho fèiem cada 15 dies, recordeu?
<rcarreras> sí
<giorgiograppa> érem joves i vivíem la vida al límit...
<rcarreras> crec que era això :-)
<rcarreras> total, us aniria bé quedar a les 21:00 h?
<giorgiograppa> Corria el 2006, no? 14 anys... Us feu vells.
<wagafo> Per mi sí.
<giorgiograppa> @rcarreras per mi, sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Per mi, cap problema
<wagafo> El @cubells s'en recordarà de vindre a aquesta nova hora?
<amarti> Com us vagi bé
<rcarreras> no se'n recordarà, i al sisco li anirà malament també, però mira...
<rcarreras> ens falta saber què opina el josepgallart
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si endavant
<wagafo> Ja ha dit "sí"
<rcarreras> ai, és veritat, ho veieu?, és que tinc son.
<rcarreras> adjudicades les 21h
<rcarreras> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<giorgiograppa> res
<amarti> Res
<rcarreras> molt bé, doncs bona nit a tothom i ens veiem a la festa!
<giorgiograppa> fins a la festa!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<amarti> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Fins a la festa final!! ,,,,,✊
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Acabo d'arribar ara, ja he llegit els logs... apuntades les 21:00 com a hora de reunió d'ara endavant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fins la festa!
<giorgiograppa> fins la festa, Sisco!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-05-08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> pels qui us manegueu amb les criptomonedes potser us interessa:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from uLinks: Bitcoinator. Para completar el día dedicado a canales de Telegram, inauguramos uno especialmente dedicado a noticias frescas sobre Bitcoin, Blockchain y Criptomonedas. El futuro de la economía descentralizada está aquí. No te lo pierdas. https://t.me/bitcoinator
